# How has your new year started?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had the painters in, look at the photos below.

Hans has had a lovely start, first he watched me walk upstairs with ease.
Second he saw half a dozen deer about 60 mtrs away from our lounge window.
Third a flock of swans flying in the sunlight with background of dark green hills.
Forth we had 10 magpies on the garden.
Fifth a charm of goldfinches backwards and forwards on a patch of thistles about 50 mtrs away in our neighbours garden. (they were around on the 29th Dec. as well _Photo_)
sixth, the bird table is full of great tits and blue tits.
To top it, at the moment its a beautiful sunny day.

The colours came from the decanters, 11 meters from the painted door and wall.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Well it's been raining all morning here on the Isle of Wight! Plans for a New Years Day walk have been scuppered by the weather but more so by this blooming cough and cold which is now entering it's 4th week. I have been sitting in the lounge most of the morning watching the birds on the feeders. We have more Blue Tits and Great Tits than I can even attempt to count, the air is alive with their constant movement. We also have Goldfinches but they are probably a bit cheesed off because I've run out of Niger seed. Bird food is costing me a small fortune but it's worth it and it's not long till the Great British Birdwatch. A couple of pictures from my front window below........Happy New Year!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Lovely photos!

It's grey n very damp here in Belfast :-(


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ours has started by taking down the Xmas tree and Xmas cards today:smile2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Up early, down the gym, visit a poorly old farmer friend, give presents, now making our New Years day lunch, get stuck into the last of my Leffe Rituel, make some noise. Same sh1t, different day.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's been hammering down all night and now I have a lake in my stone shed so all my tools etc will go rusty. Not that they got much use recently.
Now trying to pack quart into pint pot for Portugal. And yes decks coming down.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Ours has started by taking down the Xmas tree and Xmas cards today:smile2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Same here, everything back to normal, we have a permanent "Christmas Tree" in the front garden, I just disconnect the mains and leave the lights on permanently, saves me the trouble of putting them back every year.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

saw the NY in with bubbly after a night of family games with eldest daughter & SiL. The rest of the family were ill or involved in other things. However, we've spoken with all of them this morning. :kiss:

A phone call to the Care Home where Dad (90y old, dementia, diabetes) was left on Boxing Day said he was settling down and chatting to a couple of other residents. :smile2:

MiL rang to say her BiL had died suddenly just after midnight. :frown2: Could we go round and offer support to their only remaining child (as MiL's sister had died mid-summer)?

Drove 15miles to be told "you can't stay long. I've got a lot to do." Had a coffee and came home. 0

Fell asleep on sofa.

Now it's time to put the beef in the oven and open the good red wine. :laugh:

Happy New Year to all - Gordon


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

H1-GBV said:


> saw the NY in with bubbly after a night of family games with eldest daughter & SiL. The rest of the family were ill or involved in other things. However, we've spoken with all of them this morning. :kiss:
> 
> A phone call to the Care Home where Dad (90y old, dementia, diabetes) was left on Boxing Day said he was settling down and chatting to a couple of other residents. :smile2:
> 
> ...


What time is dinner? :grin2:

Happy New Year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

H1-GBV said:


> saw the NY in with bubbly after a night of family games with eldest daughter & SiL. The rest of the family were ill or involved in other things. However, we've spoken with all of them this morning. :kiss:
> A phone call to the Care Home where Dad (90y old, dementia, diabetes) was left on Boxing Day said he was settling down and chatting to a couple of other residents. :smile2:
> MiL rang to say her BiL had died suddenly just after midnight. :frown2: Could we go round and offer support to their only remaining child (as MiL's sister had died mid-summer)?
> Drove 15miles to be told "you can't stay long. I've got a lot to do." Had a coffee and came home. 0
> ...


Do we know you are here?

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-28.html


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> What time is dinner? :grin2:
> 
> Happy New Year.


And have you signed in yet  
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-28.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Refused all Input 

Except texts and occasional phone calls 

A quiet day, even went back to bed for a couple of hours 

A lovely meal, ginger ham, asparagus, cauliflower and cheese sauce with new potatoes 

The beginning of a New Year 

Who knows, great or challenging 

The same for each and every one of us

A Hopefully Happy New Year 

To each and every one of you 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Spent New Year (from Saturday) at Hillhead site, Brixham.

It has been HAMMERING it down and blowing an absolute bloody hooley just about none stop since we arrived. Almost suffering from sea-sickness from the way the caravan is rocking in the wind (with corner steadies down) one of the couples we are with are in a MH, the motion in that is FAR worse!!

Good job we are on hard standing, the (grass only) pitch alongside has a small pond in one corner and there are rivers of water coming across some of the access roads

Happy days!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> And have you signed in yet
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-28.html


We dare not sign out as you will never get back in.

Ray.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We went to an organised party with some friends,and after stayed the night at there house.
So this morning we were all treated to a fry up for breakfast,lovely.Then we came home at
12.30 and were planning on going for a ride to Hunstanton in the motorhome,but its been
raining most of the day so we had a lazy day instead.Anyway,back to work for some of us 
tomorrow,and back to normal!:serious:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Excellent start ...subscribed to MHFacts ...worth every penny


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

1dr said:


> Excellent start ...subscribed to MHFacts ...worth every penny


I hope your gonna be worth your 100 honour. >


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Last April we moved house. One of the things needed is a new kitchen and this has been scheduled for 'the New Year'. The kitchen company are coming on Wednesday 3rd to remove the old kitchen before the new kitchen appears next week. We offered the old kitchen appliances on Freegle (formerly Freecycle) so tomorrow a man is coming with his Dad to remove all the bits he wants.

Our Christmas decorations were taken down last Weds and we started then to remove pans, crockery, food etc. from the kitchen. Today we finished setting up the new (temporary) kitchen in the utility room and hallway and moving the fridge to the dining room. We now have a portable induction hob, Remoska, electric steamer and microwave at the ready so the next few weeks will be a bit like being away in the motorhome. We do of course have the motorhome with its gas hob and oven which we could also use but our drive is on quite a slope so we'd probably have to take it somewhere else to use it. That's a bad idea though.

Chris


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

New Years Day saw us at Hastings Races on a lovely hot day. £3 to get in for 8 races.

We had a couple for flutters and on leaving had broke even. Once home the compulsory Indian takeaway was ordered and enjoyed some 40 minutes later with a nice bottle of Merlot whilst watching Season 2 of Outlander.

Quality !

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Started at 2am with giving aid to the traumatised dog. Fresh start at 6 ish. Good for me  Nice walk in lovely sunshine but shame about the gunfire. Village shop closed so no newspaper  Cup of coffee and then on my bike (no driving licence) into town to pick one up. Chris, my chauffeur, busy installing new plumbing and heating system in house. Sainsburys run out of newspaper but still managed to spend about 30 quid in there. Their garage obliged with the paper. Home for lunch in still very nice, if cold, weather. Not much traffic. Watch racing at Cheltenham on tv while doing home accounts. Dog refused our usual afternoon walk due to gunfire/crop scarers so phoned family to wish


Happy New Year. Settled down with a nice, local grass fed, roast beef dinner and a bottle of red from the wine merchant who runs our local pub


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> What time is dinner? :grin2:
> 
> Happy New Year.


Too late Terry! I didn't see this until the haze had cleared on 2nd Jan :frown2:

The last of the turkey is now on the bird table but you're welcome to come down and help yourself to it if you want to make a curry :surprise:

Tonight it'll probably be something made with ham, as the BBE date is 3rd Jan. If you and your good lady don't mind walking back up the hill, I've got quite a few beers and bottles of wine which the kids didn't manage to drink over Xmas: ring first so I can break the surprise to the cook! :wink2:

Why aren't you in India? Too busy writing the next best seller? :grin2:

Gordon


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We travelled home from our Xmas trip, 1 hour and 50 minutes driving in the rain, unpacked the van, went to pick up 4 of the grandchildren for an overnight stay, 5 loads of washing, cooking umpteen different meal combinations for picky kids, lots of washing up, bed by 9pm. Back to work today


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kaytutt said:


> We travelled home from our Xmas trip, 1 hour and 50 minutes driving in the rain, unpacked the van, went to pick up 4 of the grandchildren for an overnight stay, 5 loads of washing, cooking umpteen different meal combinations for picky kids, lots of washing up, bed by 9pm. Back to work today


Not really a good start Kay, don´t let them take advantage its a long year.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jo662 said:


> We went to an organised party with some friends,and after stayed the night at there house.
> So this morning we were all treated to a fry up for breakfast,lovely.Then we came home at
> 12.30 and were planning on going for a ride to Hunstanton in the motorhome,but its been
> raining most of the day so we had a lazy day instead.Anyway,back to work for some of us
> tomorrow,and back to normal!:serious:


Fond memories of Hunstanton. My son lived there for a while and I stayed with them a few times. He and his wife had a bistro type restaurant on the front (opp the big green). Only thing was in winter they "rolled up the pavements" and there was nary a soul around = no income. Did you see Searles won "best campsite in Norfolk" award?:nerd:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s started with sleep and more sleep 

We are thinking to completely re design our home

Set a pot of say 30 grand , out of the kids inheritance 

It will still be too big for us

Even bigger now we no longer will do family get togethers

But times change we need to move on 

But I have to consider my coy carp in the pond

And the sparrows in the ivy 

And I love my big kitchen cum dining room , with its seating areas , where we no longer sit 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Fond memories of Hunstanton. My son lived there for a while and I stayed with them a few times. He and his wife had a bistro type restaurant on the front (opp the big green). Only thing was in winter they "rolled up the pavements" and there was nary a soul around = no income. Did you see Searles won "best campsite in Norfolk" award?:nerd:


I like Hunstanton,my dad lived there for 25 years and he was best friends with the Searles.
They didnt get very good press last year,did you hear about this?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/widow-told-cant-stay-caravan-7296508


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sandra, take a tip from me and make sure any work on the house is carried out in the summer. We are living in the fifth wheeler in the garden and gradually sinking in a sea of mud! Builders were off all over Christmas and New Year (on a cruise!)


Still excited by the re design of the house though  Instead of our lounge facing forward towards the small front garden and road it will be across the back of the house with bi fold patio doors opening onto our large rear garden with a large, natural pond and field views beyond. Can't wait for the house to be finished. We will then have to start on re vamping the garden. Any keen gardeners on here?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had this house built to our own design, moved in Sept. 2006 there's a few things I would like changed, but couldn't put up with the hassle. 
Good luck to you both, I hope your still sane when it's finished.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There will be no building work as such pat

More internal things ie bathrooms, remove the fireplace and open fire and replace with multi wood burning stove, it’s a big fireplace though !

An extra window in the kitchen, just to capture a different view ,as we can’t really extend the patio doors in the kitchen or dining room if we could I’d have bi fold instead of patio doors,but that’s something we need to look at 

Possibally sand and reseal the wooden floors, 

And redecorate 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Back to normal here apart from Decs still up, tree might get taken down and put back in the garden today.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After 5 weeks of rain here every day I can't wait to be off at least with the prospect of some sun.
Shed wet, fields quagmires, rivers overflowing and marshes spreading across La Manche. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> After 5 weeks of rain here every day I can't wait to be off at least with the prospect of some sun.
> Shed wet, fields quagmires, rivers overflowing and marshes spreading across La Manche.
> 
> Ray.


After a lovely start on Monday morning we also have had rain, rain and then more rain. This morning we opened the door hoping the dogs would go in the garden, Shade made a quick dash (at his quick dash pace) Motley said "Do you think I´m mad" and came back in sharpish.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought my front windows were going to come in last night - what a gale!

I was glad to find that the toplights in the MH were still in place this morning. I'd left them on the sneck, facing the direction of the wind :-(

My son and neighbour have lost a couple of tiles off the roof - embedded in the front lawn, thank goodness, it could've done so much damage to life or property.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I thought my front windows were going to come in last night - what a gale!
> 
> I was glad to find that the toplights in the MH were still in place this morning. I'd left them on the sneck, facing the direction of the wind :-(
> 
> My son and neighbour have lost a couple of tiles off the roof - embedded in the front lawn, thank goodness, it could've done so much damage to life or property.


I did hear something about a big storm over there on the news Jean, glad your OK.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I thought my front windows were going to come in last night - what a gale!
> 
> I was glad to find that the toplights in the MH were still in place this morning. I'd left them on the sneck, facing the direction of the wind :-(
> 
> My son and neighbour have lost a couple of tiles off the roof - embedded in the front lawn, thank goodness, it could've done so much damage to life or property.


Was a real humdinger Jean, it shredded my boat cover although it was on its last legs. Glad I had tied down our Grandson's trampoline unlike one down the road from us, some poor car owner got a shock this morning.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Nasty!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jo662 said:


> I like Hunstanton,my dad lived there for 25 years and he was best friends with the Searles.
> They didnt get very good press last year,did you hear about this?
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/widow-told-cant-stay-caravan-7296508


Now that's not very sociable is it?

Not my cup of tea in any case. "Plastic city".


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Was a real humdinger Jean, it shredded my boat cover although it was on its last legs. Glad I had tied down our Grandson's trampoline unlike one down the road from us, some poor car owner got a shock this morning.
> 
> Terry


Oh dear! British Rail put out an appeal for trampoline owners to tether them as a couple had ended up on the railway track!

We heard every drop of rain and gust of wind, during the night, in our fifth wheeler  Poor dog thought the world was coming to an end. Like others we are living in a bog. Still, I hear bogs are good for the environment


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Until I think 250 years ago this who region of Oderbruch was a real bog until Alte Fritz drained it.
Alte Fritz to us was Frederick the Great.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very windy here too, although not as bad as many places 

Wet and fairly mild now, but I think a cold snap is on its way

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> Oh dear! British Rail put out an appeal for trampoline owners to tether them as a couple had ended up on the railway track!
> 
> We heard every drop of rain and gust of wind, during the night, in our fifth wheeler  Poor dog thought the world was coming to an end. Like others we are living in a bog. Still, I hear bogs are good for the environment


Trampoline!!!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Until I think 250 years ago this who region of Oderbruch was a real bog until Alte Fritz drained it.
> Alte Fritz to us was Frederick the Great.


 Watched an interesting program last night (BBC2 I think) about a bog in Wales. Well, it was about the environment in Wales and the bog is part of the whole picture. Apparently it stores masses of carbon that, if it were drained, would release into the atmosphere. The program was presented by Kate Humble in the early evening if you want to take a look.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Watched an interesting program last night (BBC2 I think) about a bog in Wales. Well, it was about the environment in Wales and the bog is part of the whole picture. Apparently it stores masses of carbon that, if it were drained, would release into the atmosphere. The program was presented by Kate Humble in the early evening if you want to take a look.


It was on German TV some weeks back Pat, Hans was very interested, I couldn´t cope with the language plus its English in the background and a German commentator talking over the top.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

patp said:


> Watched an interesting program last night (BBC2 I think) about a bog in Wales. Well, it was about the environment in Wales and the bog is part of the whole picture. Apparently it stores masses of carbon that, if it were drained, would release into the atmosphere.* The program was presented by Kate Humble in the early evening if you want to take a look.*


well worth a look as the Head Girl gets her kit off for a swim.....:wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really windy her today, and wet

Albert managed a walk with shadow, although he doesn’t like the wind , shadow that is 

Strange fireworks has no affect on him , just as well living here 

But wind well that’s different

Even a curtain blowing in the night wind 

Means he wakes us to close the window 

Sandra


----------

